
BugMeNot - vinchuco
http://bugmenot.com
======
Amir6
Excellent website, I use it (and try to contribute) all the time. I wish they
wouldn't ban some websites in the system.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It saves some websites the trouble of having to look up IDs on bugmenot and
manually ban them on a regular basis. BugMeNot originated back when the NY
Times and similar sites were free but required you to register (so they could
market to you) to access content. When folks use BugMeNot for online forums
that don't permit anonymous posters, it's generally for trolling and abuse, so
I used to have to check it regularly before BugMeNot added the option of a
website requesting to be excluded. From the site:

"Sites should only appear blocked here if they match one or more of the
following criteria:

* Pay-per-view: users pay money to access the site

* Community: users register only to add/change content (but not to view)

* Fraud risk: user accounts contain sensitive details e.g. banks, online stores, etc"

Basically, bugmenot allows websites to opt-out when the main purpose would be
for fraud, theft, or abuse.

~~~
gumby
I never knew those were the criteria. I had assumed "force majeur" \-- i.e.
that people would threaten to sue bugmenot, which would kowtow to the threats.
This is much better.

I also consider bugmenot super useful!

------
DLion
I created a nodejs module to find user and password for a specific site:
[https://github.com/dlion/bugmenot](https://github.com/dlion/bugmenot)

